# She's home!!!



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay it's been a few days since I've been on for more than a minute or so because Tizane came home Saturday. It has been quite interesting to say the least as anyone with a new puppy or even an older one knows. Let's start out with the morning. Wake up go outside, get to it (go potty) maybe chase me across the yard two or three times, then go back inside. Drink a little water, eat a bite or two of food then go and chew on front of couch until I find her bunny to distract her with (it's never where I left it.) Play for about ten or fifteen minutes and then train for about five. Somewhere in here I've ground coffee beans (if I didn't set it up the night before.) Then it's nap time. Oh did I say that we wake up around 5-5:30 AM? Okay anyways, wake up again after about thirty minutes, an hour if I'm lucky and start over except by now I have had two cups of coffee and I'm more awake than the first time. She has been so good about "getting to it" or more likely she's already got me trained. No accidents yet!!!! Yea!! She really impressed me by figuring out the dog door from the porch although when it's time to go she makes me hold the door because she knows she can get me to play with her. I have a feeling that I will be ready for the beach with all the running that I do with her. She likes to play hide and seek. I run across the yard and hide behind a tree and she comes and finds me and then I run back across the yard and so on. I am easily getting my aerobic activity with her. Sometimes she'll just chase me without me hiding. It's just whatever she feels like doing. She also met the lab mix pup that lives behind us. They like to run along the fence with each other, so I get a break every now and then. She usually eats better after her second play period. I'm guessing because she's used so much energy. Then it's training, playtime in the house and another nap. So now it's between 7 and 8, so I watch the news or read the paper, if she hasn't found it first. Loves shredding paper, this one. Hasn't got to the paper towels or toilet paper, yet. Sometimes, I caught a little nap while she slept, other times I just did daily chores. She wakes up and it's back to the races so to speak. Oh and did I mention she likes to nip everything? Yes, there are some things I forgot about puppy hood. That's okay she is more than happy to remind me. No, that's my toe. Ouch, that's my hand. Hey, you are so not allowed to bite me anywhere near there. I must admit, I'm a little more worried about my husband than myself though. We distract her and give her favorite toys, chews anything that is nearby, but once she gets it in her head that she likes biting you here or there, she does not want to stop. And that goes for any leaf off any plant that she walks past. I did puppy proof the yard as far as poisonous plants go, but I still have many many plants in my yard, for now. Shoelaces, flip flops (while I'm in them), the couch, the chair, pine cones, and if you try to thwart her, she either starts barking at you or grunting and whining. I'll tell you what though, I wouldn't dream of trading any of this away because throughout the day there are these moments where she's laying on my lap giving puppy kisses or gently snoring as she sleeps. When she's awake she's never further than a foot away from me unless she's following dad around. And she is smart. She already sits with both hand and voice commands and she lays down with hand signals. Also because I'm always having her chase me, she always comes when I call her. Of course we are still in the backyard and house for now but I'm pretty proud of my little girl. Well she just woke up so it's time to get back to the world that revolves around Tizane. Until next time, Ciao.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like you are having fun. Have you been monitoring your coffee intake?
:


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sahara thanks for the memories. 

It seems like years ago when we brought Rio home as a young pup ... and that was only 6 months ago!!! They grow up fast, physically and intellectually ... so enjoy this stage and get plenty of rest  ... yeah right. 

Consider yourself lucky if you are starting your day at 5-5:30a ... Rio was up at 1am, then 3am, then 5am for pee breaks. 

Here are my top 5 tips for raising a V pup

1. crate train
2. match their energy
3. be consistent with training - _the whole family_
4. get them on your schedule ASAP
5. enjoy and love them with all your heart - they will respond to it!!! 

I want another one!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Sahara,

I've been waiting to hear about how things are going. Tizane sounds like a real live wire. I thought about you Easter morning....wondering if you hid eggs for the baby, or if you had your own personal "sunrise service". Congrats on the new baby.

Don't think I mentioned it but when I brought my new baby home I found a wreath and goody basket for her left on my doorstep by my best friends.

Best of luck and keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Didn't get a goody basket, but a friend warned me that another friend is going to give me a puppy shower next week! LOL I thought that was pretty cool. Not to mention that one of her grandmas has already warned me that she's already bought her six or seven toys. Coffee intake? I'll have to keep an eye on that. Tizane is being crate trained. That was one of the things my breeder suggested although I had already planned on that due to Trouble the lab from fifteen years ago. There is only myself and my husband and we both work with her for short periods multiple times a day. I had to go back to work yesterday and he was home alone with her. I called around noon to see how things were going and I was accused of waking up the baby. Seems he had her up on the couch with him and they were taking a nap together. The phone rang and startled her. Then she started whining because he put me on speaker phone and she could hear me. This is the first (and I mean first) animal ever allowed on the furniture. It wasn't me!!! Seems she's wrapped dad around that cute little tail she's got. That makes two of us. Puppy love to all.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

When I picked up my girl from the airport for the first time we had a 2-1/2 hour drive home. About 2mins after starting the drive with her in the crate in the back of the hatch she started yelping. By the 5th minute she was on my lap and thats where she has been ever since!

At 11 months she's just clocked in at 50lbs. Three months ago she was 40lbs. I have just drive 2 hours to my holiday house and she spent 2x 1 hours stints curled up in the passenger foot well. Its good to teach them to curl up in tight spaces and then you can take them anywhere (helicopters is where she is destined).

What a great dog! Just rememeber your puppy is going to drive you mad doing naughty things over the next 6 months and she will change heaps during this time. When she does something naughty like eat your $100 shoes, don't growl her. Growl your self for leaving them out! They don't take rough treatment well but will love you heaps if you create the right environment for them. Enjoy!!! Oh and take heaps of photos over the next 3 months. Its going to grow like a weed during this time.


----------

